# Water Features in the Garden



## jowwy (25 Jan 2022)

Has anyone got a water feature in the garden they would like to show off, looking for ideas.......


----------



## derrick (25 Jan 2022)

I would if it was a sunny day, but we have a couple of solar pumps, they only work when the sun shines, That is fine by me as we do not go into the garden when the sun does not shine. I do like the sound of trickling water whilst drinking a beer after a ride.


----------



## Buck (25 Jan 2022)

When we had the garden redone, I put a water reservoir in this section and we have a slate pillar atop. I installed LED lighting to the fence and water feature at the same time.

It took three of us to move it into position but with the lighting we feel it adds something to this section of the garden. Unintentionally, it has also become a regular drinking station for the local bird population!

We've also got a pond on the other side of the garden.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jan 2022)

My experience of water features start with them looking pretty good, but then over a few months to years they become too much effort to look after and they fall into disrepair and look terrible. The pumps and lights get turned off pretty quickly as they just waste energy when nobody is in the garden. Maybe I just have no commitment.


----------



## PK99 (25 Jan 2022)

Same as my experience with all electrics in the garden - Fecking Foxes chew the wiring!


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2022)

We've a really old hand water pump mounted on top of a really old dolly tub - used to be a barrel, but it slowly rotted away after 20 years, so not bad. 

On our third pump.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2022)

When it rains we get a puddle out the back


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2022)

I have a water butt which serves the local bird population. Trouble is the water level falls and they cannot safely reach it so I am working on the idea of a floating pump where the raft may get lower but there is always water available for the birds.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Jan 2022)

Think BIG!


----------



## PK99 (25 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have a water butt which serves the local bird population. Trouble is the water level falls and they cannot safely reach it so I am working on the idea of a floating pump where the raft may get lower but there is always water available for the birds.



I've got a big pot, the size of half a large barrel. In a shady area. I have floating oxygenating weed that forms a raft for birds to land on as water drops in summer. A small pack of barley straw each spring keeps it clear of algae and blanket weed. Birds drink and bathe year round.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2022)

PK99 said:


> I've got a big pot, the size of half a large barrel. In a shady area. I have floating oxygenating weed that forms a raft for birds to land on as water drops in summer. A small pack of barley straw each spring keeps it clear of algae and blanket weed. Birds drink and bathe year round.


Never though of floating weed, must look into that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2022)




----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jan 2022)

We have a washing up bowl sunk into a border. It has some rocks in it so a hedgehog can get out. It’s full of water. It serves a purpose for wildlife.

it is as crap as it sounds.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jan 2022)

@raleighnut you have a shapely rump.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> @raleighnut you have a shapely rump.


i'll just make it clear that I had no input in choosing the Water Nymph, Maz went to a garden centre in Birstall and this arrived by van. I'm not saying I don't like it but I wouldn't have spent £300 on it plus it weighs a bunch, probably over 2 hundredweight with all 4 pieces (base, column, bowl and figurine) at least the pump has been reliable though for the 10 years we've had it (Maz bought it with some of her 'lump sum' after retiring)


----------



## mikeIow (25 Jan 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> @raleighnut you have a shapely rump.


Looks like there might be a crack in it 😱
(I’ll get my coat…..)


----------



## bagpuss (23 Feb 2022)

We had a trough full of water and large stones . It had a frog in residence & our late GSD spent hours trying to fish it out .The frog won & the dog gave it up as a bad job . The frog move on and it then became a gaint dog bowl .


----------



## T4tomo (23 Feb 2022)

party hot tub....


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2022)

I dont think I ever posted a photo of my lockdown purchase of a 6ft cattle trough. 
It looking good at this time of year. 
With a small waterfall hidden behind the reeds and a little fountain. 
It has 8 large goldfish with a UV filter which keeps the water crystal clear.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> I do think I ever posted a photo of my lockdown purchase of a 6ft cattle trough.
> It looking good at this time of year.
> With a small waterfall hidden behind the reeds and a little fountain.
> It has 8 large goldfish with a UV filter which keeps the water crystal clear.
> View attachment 652144



That's seriously cool! Well done.


----------

